# Heaven Scents some reviews?



## JessicaB903 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok I just made an order with heaven scents (their prices are too good to pass up) so I wanted to know if any of you have used any of these and if so could you give me a review?

Cucumber Melon
Macintosh Apple
Pearberry
Sandalwood
Satin Sheets
Wash Day
Sweet Pea
SoCal Type
Summer Breeze

Thanks!!


----------



## polarbearforge (Jan 25, 2010)

I used the Macintosh Apple once, and found that at .6 oz per pound, the scent didn't linger very long or remain very strong.    Otherwise it was a really nice, mild scent.

Jamie


----------



## honor435 (Jan 26, 2010)

pearberry good/ used at 1oz per lb
satin sheets- discolored slight, used at 1 oz per lb
I like berts fos.
Peak has some good prices and nice strong scents, they have 10- 1 ouncers for 20$, you can order more than one scent in that deal.


----------



## JessicaB903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait for them to get here (even though I haven't bought all of my supplies yet) I will give my impressions oob then in a few weeks when I finally get started I will post results as I use them!! I will try to take some pictures too since I want to document my first soap making attempts! I'm so excited!


----------



## JessicaB903 (Feb 2, 2010)

They are here YAY!! My favorites are the so cal type, cucumber melon and macintosh apple! I will post more when I soap them!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Jessica I will watch this with interest I have been eyeing up these oils for a while now......great pricing and they also are very accomadating with postage looking to the best rates especially for overseas buyers.


----------



## JessicaB903 (Feb 4, 2010)

They are great prices, she also gave me a refund because my shipping wasn't as much as I paid, she's very honest!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats great looking forward to your reviews


----------



## ukihunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Bert is the best!  Do not hesitate to buy from her, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JessicaB903 (Feb 18, 2010)

I soaped with the SoCal type fo from Bert last night! It was great no acceleration or discoloration and it smells so yummy. I will post more as it cures about how well it holds up, I used 1oz ppo. It is very strong though so if it stays strong I would use less next time.


----------



## JessicaB903 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok since then I have soaped the cucumber melon as well as the macintosh apple and I love them both. I used them both at .75oz ppo and its been about a week and they are both still strong. The apple smelled up my bedroom (where I'm curing them) so good. I ordered a large bottle of all 3 because I was so happy with them. Also there was no Acceleration or Discoloration from any of them.

On a side note I also bought some from Peak and I soaped my first from them today. Midsummer Night, it smells wonderful but it did Accelerate or maybe Seize I'm too new to know for sure but as soon as it hit the soap it started clumping up and I had to SB it some and get it in the mold really quickly. I will probably buy some more of it later after I've experimented with the other 27 I have haha (maybe I went overboard on samples 10 from bert and 20 from peak) Yikes!!!

Anyways I do have to say I think the Tuscan Nights smell from Peak is Awful and I probably wont be soaping it unless the curiosity of wanting to know if its better in soap just kills me. But really me and my husband both said yuck to it.

Haha sorry for the long post just want to be thourough and maybe save someone some heartache from Tuscany and let ppl know to be prepared for Midsummer Night


----------



## honor435 (Mar 19, 2010)

what else did you get from peak? i like there fos.


----------

